# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Echinodorus Photos



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's a photo of some of my Echinodorus sword plants - All of them are potted in Flourite.

First Oriental.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Kleiner Bar


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Red Horemanii (uruguayensis).


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Rubin.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Close up of the "micro/ narrow" leafed tenellus pygmy chain to show the red trim lines.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Indian Red.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Very Nice!!








You need to send me some plantlets! LOL

So how much light do you have over them?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nice pics! Some of the best swords I have ever seen. If you have some time, please post them in the plant database forum.


----------



## lowell (Dec 15, 2005)

Very nice.I like the color of the Indian Red.Hope i can post pictures of my Echinodorus collections too.


----------

